# ROM Toolbox



## renato1967 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,
I've installed ROM Toolbox, to try to made some enanchement on my phone (because it does'n work so well, it is slow!!!)

when I start it, I receive this message:
"we failed to obtain root access..."

what do I can do to obtain it? Why this app is unable to obtain root access'<'

Thank you

Renato


----------



## Vision81 (Feb 12, 2013)

renato1967 said:


> Hi,
> I've installed ROM Toolbox, to try to made some enanchement on my phone (because it does'n work so well, it is slow!!!)
> 
> when I start it, I receive this message:
> ...


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=+root+acces+on+android


----------



## renato1967 (Feb 24, 2013)

Vision81 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q...cces on android


Thank you (it's very amusing  )
But what i' m looking for is about the prob. of ROM Toolbox, why I receive this message. What can I do to bypass this problem

Thank you

Renato


----------



## crashx2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Happened to me also. Wiped cache, rebooted, and it worked fine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## renato1967 (Feb 24, 2013)

crashx2 said:


> Happened to me also. Wiped cache, rebooted, and it worked fine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Hi,
to wipe cache, I need to start in recovery mode, isn't it?
I'm unable to start in recovery mode.
Is there a very clear guide to do this?

Thank you

Renato


----------

